# (NGD) Agile Standard Intrepid 8. First on ss.org!



## ajdehoogh (Sep 5, 2008)

Delivered earlier today.  I got the charcoal and ebony fretboard one. I'll get pics up in a couple of hours. Oh happy day!

Also, thanks alot Darren and Kurt for bringing this project to fruition. 

Edit: Added pics. Enjoy.


----------



## Project2501 (Sep 5, 2008)

Interesting day we are having here.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 5, 2008)

checky title
 cant wait for mine


----------



## TimSE (Sep 5, 2008)

PICS NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!
we NEED to see how the standards came out! and also how the charcoal one looks with good pics
the rondo ones wernt good for tellin how it really looked


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm reserving my thanks until i see it! You're killing me!


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2008)

I hate this shit.

PICS NAO


----------



## Groff (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm just going to quote someone from darren's thread before he posted pics:



Kronpox said:


> You're a dick.






Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Ishan (Sep 5, 2008)

GUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!! PICSSSSS!!!!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 5, 2008)

Cocktease.


----------



## Splees (Sep 5, 2008)

COME ON 


HURRY UP NAO.

pleease?


----------



## Wolfv11 (Sep 5, 2008)

It needs to made so that posts about agile 8 strings without pictures will not be allowed or tolerated.


----------



## st2012 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wolfv11 said:


> It needs to made so that posts about agile 8 strings without pictures will not be allowed or tolerated.



+1


----------



## ajdehoogh (Sep 5, 2008)

Have no fear my sevenstring and eightstring breathern. I shall provide pics. I just have a few questions for Kurt that I need answered first and then pics will be posted. But one thing I can say is DAMN. I'm glad I got on this deal.


----------



## DslDwg (Sep 5, 2008)

Less talk more pics


----------



## theshred201 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can we have pics.......Nao!


----------



## TimSE (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## eegor (Sep 5, 2008)

I am embarrassed and ashamed of this thread. It fails to deliver.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2008)

I can feel my sperm count dying...


----------



## Wolfv11 (Sep 5, 2008)

perhaps he used a film camera?


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2008)

Or a Polaroid.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rick said:


> Or a Polaroid.



Polaroid would've been much faster, hes probably at the local store getting the film developed.


----------



## Used666 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ban for cockteasing? 

I kid......but seriously


----------



## Brendan G (Sep 5, 2008)

X1,000,000


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Sep 5, 2008)

jerk.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2008)

TO THE LIONS!


----------



## st2012 (Sep 5, 2008)

Used666 said:


> Ban for cockteasing?
> 
> I kid......but seriously





I'm not kidding. I'd be calling for a 3-dayer if I wasnt waiting on pics of the fucking guitar...


----------



## Used666 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tar and feather or stoned to death? You guys pick


----------



## eegor (Sep 5, 2008)

Whatever we do, let's wait till after he gives us pics.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 5, 2008)

How about a ban after he puts the pics up?


----------



## Jason (Sep 5, 2008)

st2012 said:


> I'm not kidding. I'd be calling for a 3-dayer if I wasnt waiting on pics of the fucking guitar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well as long as its not posted in OT you can still view it as a guest


----------



## st2012 (Sep 5, 2008)

Used666 said:


> Tar and feather or stoned to death? You guys pick


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 5, 2008)

PICS!!!!!


----------



## stefb7 (Sep 5, 2008)

BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## yevetz (Sep 5, 2008)

PIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Sep 5, 2008)

I will post pics once the issue that I have gets resolved. Patience young padawans.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 5, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


> I will post pics once the issue that I have gets resolved. Patience young padawans.



I'm shitting on you in my mind.


----------



## lctdmf (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm sad.


----------



## playstopause (Sep 5, 2008)

.







* psp falls asleep.


----------



## eegor (Sep 5, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


> I will post pics once the issue that I have gets resolved. Patience young padawans.



...









No.


----------



## KholdStare (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG... the tension is killing me 
I'm really curious to how these babies pan out...

EDIT: Haha, nevermind, just noticed another thread with pics


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 6, 2008)

goddam it c'mooooooon!! i haven't seen the black one in the flesh yet!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Sep 6, 2008)

So with out further ado here are the pics. Now you will noticed I got a maple board with a charcoal body. I did order the one with an ebony board. I've already emailed Kurt and we will work something out. I have no worries on that. And considering on how many guitars were going out it was bound to happen to someone.  So someone that ordered a maple board with a charcoal body you will be recieving an ebony board with a charcoal body. Now don't get me wrong I still like the guitar. Just sorta bummed but not horribbly.  Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice !


----------



## Wolfv11 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, that thing is nice. 

I am so ordering a standard on the next run.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome guitar bro!

How is the neck on that thing? Ibanezy?


----------



## ajdehoogh (Sep 6, 2008)

Definatly of Ibanez stock. But more like a K7 than a UV. Pretty comfy I'd say.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 6, 2008)




----------



## Anthony (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice! The standard looks so much nicer than than the pro! Hopefully you get that ebony board, I think it needs it too.


----------



## Wolfv11 (Sep 6, 2008)

I already heard someone compare the pickup to a Lundgren 

How does the pickup sound to you?

And how is the quality of the bridge? I'd love to hear some clips or see some video of that thing. It really looks nice, and once you get the one with the ebnoy, well,  right about sums it up.

Put me down for the fall run! I'd prefer a bolt on neck, as removing the neck would be better for when I route out a neck pickup. And installing a kahler is an interesting thought.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow. Looks awesome! Sorry about the maple board still looks awesome though. Im sure the maple feels great!


----------



## djpharoah (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice pics Andy - hope Kurt takes care of you man. Other than that noice guitar!


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 6, 2008)

Very nice! The texture on the pickup makes it look like an M8.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 6, 2008)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!  Worst.GAS.Ever.


----------



## ajdehoogh (Sep 6, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Very nice! The texture on the pickup makes it look like an M8.


 
I haven't played an M8 but Matt (HG510) owns have M7s in a Carvin that I plan to compare it to. It's been a little bit since I've played it. It very much may be. I am looking forward to comparing it to the M7.


----------



## Splees (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy shit, that came out nice!


----------



## bulletbass man (Sep 6, 2008)

When that thing has the ebony fretboard that will be killer.

(I've never liked maple fretboards on guitars with black bodies.)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 7, 2008)

Anthony said:


> I'm shitting on you in my mind.




LOL


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks hot!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 7, 2008)

i love the maple board on the standard...

i´m wondering what kurt has in mind to correct the maple/ebony mistake thing. a refund, or a new guitar?


----------



## Splees (Sep 7, 2008)

well I'm sure a swap would be the first option... if I get the ebony, I'M GOING TO PISS. then find out who has my maple board.


----------



## st2012 (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks great.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Sep 7, 2008)

Whats the pickup sound like?


----------

